# How to Critique Jumping Effectively



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

If you have a picture of a jumper that you'd like me to critique, you can post it here too! Thanks!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

see to me that pic looks like the riders weight is going down hill - and way to forward... she has no weight in her heel so if she was to land and the horse was to stumble she would be far from stable (Or on the other side if the horse through a stop before the jump)

hmm will see if I can find one off google that I like...

ohh and if you are gripping with your knees - then usually you are pivot foward meaning no weight in the ankle - loosing stability of youe entire position... hence why it is not a good trait to have - often comes from being in front of the movement

Above is IMO only


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes jody111 I agree with you completely and just forgot to throw that in! I think pivoting is commonly mistaken as "gripping" as well! Thanks!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

wow its pretty hard to find a perfect equitation pic isnt it,..... just was having a search... theres a girl that used to come on here who used to be pretty good - pintogirl or similar... will see if I can find a pic from her


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I searched for decades to find that one up top! Literally like 45 minutes. I know it's really embarrassing! I wish it was easier


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Jody, look for Beezie Madden and George Morris.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

touche - very nice mieventer...

it helps if I know who to search  I have friends with nice eq but it wouldnt be fair to put up pics from their FB










beezies legs are to die for... shes pretty consistant


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> Jody, look for Beezie Madden and George Morris.


From the I've seen George Morris has a hunched back sometimes when jumping, but a lot of the pictures and times I have seen him ride personally he has had winter jackets on  but he is an amazing clinician (a bit harsh in his younger days)


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

Agreeing 100% with Ak (as usual!) I HATE constantly seeing "don't grip with your knees!" clearly, these critics have only 'theory' knowledge. If you don't grip properly, you lose contact with the saddle and your legs tend to 'flap' because, after hearing this, riders have no idea WHERE to put their legs! True, gripping too hard will cause your horse to lose forward impulsion, but so does an unbalanced rider trying to right themselves by gripping the horse's face instead! 
Ak, I'll post a pic later for you to critique


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

The mistake here is people confuse frictional grip with muscular grip. That was a very important concept I learned in Riding Theory years and years ago, and it's still a useful distinction to make. Frictional grip means your leg is resting on and in contact with the horses side, enough that there is friction. Muscular grip is *active* grip, caused by contracting the muscles of your calf, used when you're giving an aid.

Too many riders (myself included) when learning to ride, and trying to look like the photos in the George Morris book, rely on muscular grip, rather than frictional grip and this creates more position problems than it solves. Pinching at the knee, a braced knee, ankle or hip, grip rotating to the back of the calf, leg creeping up, can all be a result of too much muscular grip/gripping too hard. The other difficulty is that when you're only riding schoolies, a vice like muscular grip in your lower leg can be an asset; however, when you try to make the transition to non-school horses, you discover to your chagrin that you have "electric legs" and then you have relearn frictional grip and how to take your leg on and off at will. A truly educated leg is soft, with relaxed joints and stretched/wrapped around the horse, with only enough frictional grip to keep it in place.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

MoheganSun said:


> Agreeing 100% with Ak (as usual!) I HATE constantly seeing "don't grip with your knees!" clearly, these critics have only 'theory' knowledge. If you don't grip properly, you lose contact with the saddle and your legs tend to 'flap' because, after hearing this, riders have no idea WHERE to put their legs! True, gripping too hard will cause your horse to lose forward impulsion, but so does an unbalanced rider trying to right themselves by gripping the horse's face instead!
> Ak, I'll post a pic later for you to critique


So I guess that means George Morris doesn't know what he's talking about, when he says in his Critique Columns - that riders are pinching their knees for a base of support?


----------



## txhorsejumper (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is one you can critique of me. Im just getting back into jumping after a few months off after breaking my arm  and I am used to jumping MUCH bigger horses this one is only 15 hh its so different from my TBs and Warmbloods jumping 
The biggest thing I see is my legs have slipped back and I should have extended my arms a little more.l


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

LOL @ MIE!

I agree, but I also sort of get what Mohegan Sun is saying. 

Novice critiquers tend to seize on the "Don't grip with your knees" thing as an all purpose answer. I think we can all agree some grip in your knee is fine; as long as it doesn't become a base of support or a pivot point. 

The teaching analogy I like to used was to tell riders to imagine they were nailing a board up - if they only put a nail at the top of the board (grip in the knee), the whole board would swing back and forth on that pivot. So if I saw a grippy knee and a floating lower leg, I would say "Put another nail in the board a little above your ankle." meaning *add* some grip all through the lower leg.

It's a much better teaching device that just saying "Don't grip so much with your knees."


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Haha, you can critique me. I admit to having to work on my eq over jumps (I'm clearly not a successful eq rider) and the jump is only 3' so Herbie is jumping it super flat, but feel free to critique.


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I see that her whole upper body especially arms and hands are doing something funky... Anyone else see that weirdness? 
Yes, I would die and go to heaven if I could gain Beezies intense leg position!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

maura said:


> The teaching analogy I like to used was to tell riders to imagine they were nailing a board up - if they only put a nail at the top of the board (grip in the knee), the whole board would swing back and forth on that pivot. So if I saw a grippy knee and a floating lower leg, I would say "Put another nail in the board a little above your ankle." meaning *add* some grip all through the lower leg.


That is a great way to explain that. Wow!


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

So first and upfront, SMILE!! We often get so caught up in the shows that we forget, but it can make a big difference!
1. I see that that angle is a tad unusual and tight. The purple line is where I would like to see it. Before you were hugging your chest kind of and it would look more appealing a little more open. Now don't just drop your hands to increase angle, sit your body up a few inches.
2. Your back is a little sunken. It could just straighten up a HAIR. Just for that straight look 
3. This is actually where I would like to see your seat. Your resting a bit too much on the pommel for this 3' jump and I feel that everything will improve all the way around from that change. Just stay back more at take off.
4. This is where I'd like to see your lower leg hang. Or slightly closer to it. But I LOVE YOUR LOWER LEG! Great job using "2nails" and not letting the "board" swing. (maura's)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

tx horse jumper. Sorry , my critique is limited as the picture is pretty dark, but this is my best:








So, 1. I think that's where your arm lies, if it's not, I apologize... But I like the angle, and good positioning of what I think are the hands. 
2. I LOVE THAT YOUR EYES ARE FORWARD
3. Your back is WAY too slouched in the middle. I myself have a natural arched back, and I find that it makes it more difficult but while jumping, kindof push up into it with your back and you'll find it. The red is where I'd like to see it.
4. I like where your seat is over the saddle. Not too far forward or back!
5. That's where I 'd like to see your lower leg.. It looks like youre pivoting and gripping with thelower leg rather than equal between the whole leg in general. You'll have to really push forward with your feet and lower leg.
6. So, this is a dot for a reason. If I were to draw a line, it would come right out at you. Your toes are sticking out which is not the best for safety and appearance. Try to keep your whole foot parallel to the horse's side. That will take some work... Although you're not alone. Most jumpers-even Olympic level - experience that. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> The teaching analogy I like to used was to tell riders to imagine they were nailing a board up - if they only put a nail at the top of the board (grip in the knee), the whole board would swing back and forth on that pivot. So if I saw a grippy knee and a floating lower leg, I would say "Put another nail in the board a little above your ankle." meaning *add* some grip all through the lower leg.


Right, as I hear George Morris say at his Clinics, is that we must be wrapped around our horses, not just be ontop. There should be even contact on our saddle from our thigh, through our knees, and through our calves. But then we add heels being our anchors and natural weight flow, proper iron placement, proper leather length, and etc, etc, etc, etc, etc. As you already know.


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks MI! Great to bring that up!


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

MIE, I didn't see your previous post about George Morris being wrong... I think that like I said in the beginning, it is important to have contact but often the contact is mistaken for "pinching". Great point Mohegan Sun~


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Ak1, I have a photo of me jumping if you could critique it.  I personally see a lot of things wrong here but I think I've made quite a bit of improvement from the older picture I've posted below.  Critique away!

Recent:









Old:


----------



## txhorsejumper (Sep 19, 2010)

Ak1 said:


> tx horse jumper. Sorry , my critique is limited as the picture is pretty dark, but this is my best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yes thats where my hands are. I have started arching my back more because a trainer (I do not ride with now) always told me I didn't arch enough and stick my bum out..... as for the hands I was always told I needed a bigger release than I do. I just need to build up my lower leg strength again and thanks for pointing out the toes I never noticed that


----------



## txhorsejumper (Sep 19, 2010)

GeminiJumper said:


> Ak1, I have a photo of me jumping if you could critique it.  I personally see a lot of things wrong here but I think I've made quite a bit of improvement from the older picture I've posted below.  Critique away!
> 
> Recent:
> 
> ...


 
I'll give my 2 cents but by far no expert as you can see in my photo. Ill start with the older one...
1. your lower leg needs to be more towards the girth.
2. I think your toes are pointing down vs your heel? If not I apologize but at least in the pic it looks as if you're supporting your leg on your toe.
3. Your hands should be a little more forward with your elbow at a 90 degree angle.
4. I think the horse needs to pick up the knees it looks a little sloppy but overall I think it's a pretty good jump. I like that you are not looking down and you stayed almost in the center of the saddle just a tad forward.

Newer Pic.
1. Kudos to the leg positioning!! Looks a lot better its hard to tell but I dont think your toes are pointing up either 
2. I still think you need to work on the release a little more. More angle at the elbows.
3. In this one it looks like you let your seat go a little too far forward I would like to see you stretch yourself out more... I have the same problem.
4. Good job with looking ahead and up.
5. If its the same horse it looks as if the knees are up!! YAY


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks! No, its not the same horse. The horse in the old picture is my first horse, she was about 23 in that picture! The other horse is one that I used at school.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

txhorsejumper said:


> Here is one you can critique of me. Im just getting back into jumping after a few months off after breaking my arm  and *I am used to jumping MUCH bigger horses this one is only 15 hh its so different from my TBs and Warmbloods jumping*
> The biggest thing I see is my legs have slipped back and I should have extended my arms a little more.l
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=617277&id=100000161670718


_See...this is what I do not get (bolded). Your position shouldn't change whether you ride a 12hh pony or a 17 hh horse. Yes, obviously a horse is going to have a much bigger stride then what a pony does, but they should have the same movement *for the most part* over the fence....rock back, take off, bascule, land. ._

_How MUCH bigger are the other horses you ride? 16hh? So 4" really makes a difference? It may be 4" more to fall, but it shouldn't change what YOU do as a rider in terms of positioning. You might not need as much (up the neck) release with a pony, but you are still making the motion._

_Maura, I love your explanation about the board and the nails. It makes so much sense._


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Why do you keep your foot parallel ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## txhorsejumper (Sep 19, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _See...this is what I do not get (bolded). Your position shouldn't change whether you ride a 12hh pony or a 17 hh horse. Yes, obviously a horse is going to have a much bigger stride then what a pony does, but they should have the same movement *for the most part* over the fence....rock back, take off, bascule, land. ._
> 
> _How MUCH bigger are the other horses you ride? 16hh? So 4" really makes a difference? It may be 4" more to fall, but it shouldn't change what YOU do as a rider in terms of positioning. You might not need as much (up the neck) release with a pony, but you are still making the motion._
> 
> _Maura, I love your explanation about the board and the nails. It makes so much sense._


I was saying as far as stride goes. Horses I jump are 16.2 and up. This is the smallest horse I have ever even ridden especially jumped. I was just saying it was a little difficult for me to figure out the stride especially because she is very green and can get choppy going up to the jump. I was not saying anything about my positioning changing otherwise I wouldn't have posted that pic.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

txhorsejumper said:


> I was saying as far as stride goes. Horses I jump are 16.2 and up. This is the smallest horse I have ever even ridden especially jumped. I was just saying it was a little difficult for me to figure out the stride especially because she is very green and can get choppy going up to the jump. I was not saying anything about my positioning changing otherwise I wouldn't have posted that pic.


_Sorry....I wasn't meaning you in particular. Just the sentance that I bolded bugs me as multiple people say it. Nothing should change from a pony to a horse if you have a good position and can stay out of their way._

_If you ride a well schooled horse, or a green horse to jump, your position OVER the jump stays the same. Two point with a release, leg slightly behind the girth, bit of leg on, looking forward. The approach might change, but OVER the jump should be the same._


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

gypsygirl said:


> Why do you keep your foot parallel ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Keeping your foot parallel to your horse's body helps you to use your whole leg to hold your position. If your foot/toe is facing outward--which I'm horrible with--you are using the back of your thigh, calf, and probably pushing your heel into your horse's side.

You can kind of tell how this works by getting out of your chair and standing up. Then put your legs either shoulder width apart of pretend your on your horse. Get into the riding position. Now point your toes out to the side. Can you see how you'd be using the back side of your leg's muscles on your horse? Now, turn your toes forward or slightly in. This is how you would like your legs to lay against your horse. Your legs can hang naturally and your muscles aren't tense and forced as in the other position.


----------



## txhorsejumper (Sep 19, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Sorry....I wasn't meaning you in particular. Just the sentance that I bolded bugs me as multiple people say it. Nothing should change from a pony to a horse if you have a good position and can stay out of their way._
> 
> _If you ride a well schooled horse, or a green horse to jump, your position OVER the jump stays the same. Two point with a release, leg slightly behind the girth, bit of leg on, looking forward. The approach might change, but OVER the jump should be the same._


Thats ok I was just making it clear that's not what I was meaning. Still have a lot to work on tho


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Actually, you're "allowed" to point your toes out up to 45 degrees when over fences. Helps for balance. I remember reading this somewhere...


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

That's what I think too tymer and that's ehat george morris teaches too. You don't want your toes all the way out but you want to use the inside of your leg. Personally if my toes point forward my lower leg is barely on the horse. In fact in this months practicle horseman george morris told someone to point their toe out more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

So, technically what George Morris teaches is his own perrogative, especially this comes down to all THEORY because that dramatic of an angle can cause a WHOLE JUMP to go horribly wrong! IT's all opinion here and I don't want to change anyone's b/c youre entitled to your own, but I just want to state mine loud and clear. 
By the way this is AK1 speaking. Just currently on my friend's account!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

45 degrees is not that significant of an angle. Any more, yes, it is dangerous. Even 45 might be too much. From my experience, I've found allowing your feet to turn out naturally over a jump gives you extra stability and allows you to put more leg on, over a jump.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

MoheganSun said:


> So, technically what George Morris teaches is his own perrogative, especially this comes down to all THEORY because that dramatic of an angle can cause a WHOLE JUMP to go horribly wrong! IT's all opinion here and I don't want to change anyone's b/c youre entitled to your own, but I just want to state mine loud and clear.
> By the way this is AK1 speaking. Just currently on my friend's account!


 
You my dear, are no where near being George Morris. He is who he is for a reason - and you, well, I have no idea who you are or who you claim to be....

I would take GM's advice, way over yours.



> That's what I think too tymer and that's ehat george morris teaches too. You don't want your toes all the way out but you want to use the inside of your leg. Personally if my toes point forward my lower leg is barely on the horse. In fact in this months practicle horseman george morris told someone to point their toe out more.


Exactly Gypsie.


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

MIE, I'm just saying that I really disagree. And, I just posted that because that's how I felt. I'm not telling you how to feel, so please don't INSULT me on my own thread. I really would have appreciated something rude like that in a message-if you just wanted to get that out of your system. Please just be more considerate because you have NO idea who I am or what I do....

Sorry to those of you who came to learn or read for this unnecessary dispute


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

adfjahk I forgot a quote here.. skip to the next post.
Sorry!
E


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

MoheganSun said:


> So, technically what George Morris teaches is his own perrogative, especially this comes down to all THEORY because that dramatic of an angle can cause a WHOLE JUMP to go horribly wrong! *IT's all opinion here and I don't want to change anyone's b/c youre entitled to your own,* but I just want to state mine loud and clear.
> By the way this is AK1 speaking. Just currently on my friend's account!


You share your opinion, she shares hers.
Right?


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmmmm
They share on the same account!

I too would take on GM's teachings anyday!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_The foot should be where it is most comfortable for the rider....not where someone else tells you to put it. If you are perfectly able to ride with toes in, then do it. If you are perfectly able to ride with toes out, then do that._

_Why are you on your friends account AK1? You should use your own...._


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

VelvetsAB said:


> _The foot should be where it is most comfortable for the rider....not where someone else tells you to put it. If you are perfectly able to ride with toes in, then do it. If you are perfectly able to ride with toes out, then do that._
> 
> _Why are you on your friends account AK1? You should use your own...._



I believe it is just a matter of switching usernames....................


----------



## ocalagirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Honestly, must there be an argument? I think both AK1 and GM are saying basically the same thing. We are all born with different body types. While certain basic principles apply to all riders, I also see that certain riders should prefer a natural ride to a theoretically correct one. So many riders who are beautiful try and twist themselves into different shapes because that is what "equitation" should be. The most important thing about riding is the effectiveness and enjoy-ability of the ride. You should not sacrifice your feel or basic principles (rhythm, suppleness...). Equitation is essentially important because it improves those things, and should not be the primary goal of the ride.

To return to the original post, I think that photos are difficult to accurately judge because they don't show the fluidity of the ride. While they can catch errors for you to see clearly, they can't get to the essence of the ride. The most effective way to judge a rider is to first watch video. I do, however, appreciate a photo critique because it does help me work on glaring errors, like pulling on the mouth over fences, that I may not see in video. So maybe those being critiqued need to take things with a grain of salt and know themselves?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

How can it cause the whole jump to go wrong ?? (Toes at 45 degree angle) 

I think that having your toe parallel will and does cause more gripping with the knee and a comprimised base of support
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

Spyder said:


> I believe it is just a matter of switching usernames....................


I am currently at AK1's house, I was commenting on my thread, and she wanted to check back on her thread to see if there were any comments that she had to deal with. Obviously, there were.

Stop this mindless dispute. 

Thank you.


----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi!
I love learning about this type of stuff. I would appreciate it so much if people could pick me apart. I don't have many good jumping pictures [just don't take pictures much and I am working on tons of flatwork with my pony right now].

The first two are from Summer 2009 and the last one is from this past summer.
I know I have posted the last pic before on here, but as I said before, I would love to be picked apart since many of you seem very knowledgeable.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay! Well... As for the gripping thing...

In my lesson yesterday my instructor said I should squeeze the horse before, during, and after the jump (it was only my first lesson, and we only doing trotting poles but we were treating them as jumps). However, she also said that the squeeze shouldn't be too hard. She said to imagine gripping a baby bird... Hard enough to keep it from slipping away, but not so hard as to squish it. 

As far as the toe goes, I've always ridden with mine a little out. It's physically impossible for me to hold a good leg position with my toe pointing staight forward. My heel comes up, my calf comes off the horse. However, having said that, the back of my calf is NOT gripping, because that would take away thigh. There's a happy medium and I believe its based on how the rider is physically built.

As for arching the back... I try to think about pushing my butt BACK instead of up. Besides, if you're too far forward you could hit your crotch on the pommel and thats no fun..


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

GOod Eliz. I think that is very reasonable. Your toe's angle is never going to be 100% perfect because nobody is. It's good staying close thoughbecause I've never heard of any one just basically settling because it's hard. Congrats to you! Emily Grace, first thing tomorrow I will critique you


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

There is an old saying that there is more than one way to skin a cat. While I prefer my felines furred, I appreciate the wisdom behind those words. There is no one correct or incorrect way to critique one's riding, and there is a wealth of knowledge from many, many accomplished riders out there whose views might not be all on the same wavelength. 
AK, while I understand the purpose behind your thread, personally the title and wording made me get my hackles up simply because it _sounds_, at face value, as if you're speaking in a "my way or the highway" type tone. While I'm sure that's not your intent, we all have to remember that the internet is sadly lacking in tone - a prime example was MIE's "bash" on George Morris, which I took to be positively dripping in sarcasm, but others took seriously. 
Alright, I'll wander back out of this thread again.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Elize:



> Okay! Well... As for the gripping thing...
> 
> In my lesson yesterday my instructor said I should squeeze the horse before, during, and after the jump (it was only my first lesson, and we only doing trotting poles but we were treating them as jumps). However, she also said that the squeeze shouldn't be too hard. She said to imagine gripping a baby bird... Hard enough to keep it from slipping away, but not so hard as to squish it.


There should be even contact between your thigh, knee and calf. You must imagine yourself as being wrapped around your horse, not just being ontop. 

As I hope you will learn during your progression through you lessons, that you must be asking your horses back to come up into your seat through every upstride during your canter work.

Also, you must remember the importancies of your heels. They must beable to do their job - which is anchor you in your tack. You must allow the weight in your body, to naturally dispurse into them. That weight must beable to flow from your head, down into your heels. It isn't abou pushing your heels down, it is about letting them naturally sink, due to your bodies weight.


> As far as the toe goes, I've always ridden with mine a little out. It's physically impossible for me to hold a good leg position with my toe pointing staight forward. My heel comes up, my calf comes off the horse. However, having said that, the back of my calf is NOT gripping, because that would take away thigh. There's a happy medium and I believe its based on how the rider is physically built.


 
As George Morris stresses, a 45 degree angle in your toe's. 





> As for arching the back... I try to think about pushing my butt BACK instead of up. Besides, if you're too far forward you could hit your crotch on the pommel and thats no fun..


 
There should be no arch in your back. Your back should be strait, not entirely, but definately not hollowed out. Your core must be activated, and balanced - with your back arched, you have no core, nor are you balanced.

When you are approaching the fence, you should allow your horse to jump for you, not the other way around. You should be over the center of your saddle, up in a functional 2 point position, and allow the fence to come to you. 

Yes, you want to push your seat back - but you must close your angles as you do this.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

At this point, OP, I have a hard time believing you know even half of what you claim, since at least two of your 3 horses are made up with pics you have pulled from the internet.

I would love to know how you are jumping 5+ feet on a horse that is less than a year old. 
Ocean Breeze
And at the bottom of the page, Free 2 Air

And apparently your sweet 8 yr old Bebe is for sale as a 3 yr old by Nayborly Farm

Hmmm. How interesting...


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

apachiedragon said:


> At this point, OP, I have a hard time believing you know even half of what you claim, since at least two of your 3 horses are made up with pics you have pulled from the internet.
> 
> I would love to know how you are jumping 5+ feet on a horse that is less than a year old.
> Ocean Breeze
> ...



I totally searched her horse's on the internet after I figured out the saddle pad scam.. 

haha funny that you post this and think the same. 

E


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I KNEW there was something really fishy about Ak1 and MoheganSun - both full of PHTPTHPTH....especially with all their "How to" threads - and then not even knowing about a Pelham bit for pete's sake...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bebe can jump 5'17!!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Bwahahahahahahahahaha.

:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> Bebe can jump 5'17!!!


HAHAHA there isnt even such a THING as 5'17"...
oh dear goodness.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I KNEW there was something really fishy about Ak1 and MoheganSun - both full of PHTPTHPTH....especially with all their *"How to" threads* - and then not even knowing about a Pelham bit for pete's sake...



Oh I'm sure they copy and pasted those from some site as well 

E


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay guys, closing this one down.


----------

